# GIK Acoustics Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Our next giveaway will be compliments of GIK Acoustics... 

See this thread for details!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's bump this back to the top for a while.

This will be active through March 2007.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't forget... this is the final month for qualifications... :T


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Sonnie,with all due respect, how about including Australia in giveaways and competitions as we are all brothers, we always are together in any trouble or war no matter how far. Just a thought . Kind regards Alan


----------

